# Out Camping And Need Help!!!



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

We are on our first trip in the outback...just now got warm enough!

Everything is going great except....

Toward the back of the outback there are two hoses hanging out the bottom...

Whenever I plug in water into the fresh water connection or into the tank and turn on the pump, water comes pouring out of one of the hoses that does not seem to have a plug on it.

I am assuming that all I need to do is find a cap to cap the end, but just checking....

So for now no water...no big deal because we are only 45 minutes from home and have to go to a soccer game in the morning (and I guess on a trek to find a plug)

TIA!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

these are your water drains, both should have a plastic cap on them....... good luck..wish I could tell you the size but I cant


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul Kilgore said:


> We are on our first trip in the outback...just now got warm enough!
> 
> Everything is going great except....
> 
> ...


Yup - those are your drains - - and both should be capped (unless, of course, you were to WANT them to drain). At leas you can get water straight from the tap outside to use inside (can even 'flush' with it)....but might want to get some bottled water at the CG store for drinking & teeth-brushing.....

btw - congrats on camping...and on it being warm enough to so so


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

two caps.
One to drain the hot and one to drain the cold.
If you look around, you may find the cap in a drawer somewhere.
often times the fresh water tank has one on it too.
If you're using city water, you can take the one off the fresh tank to use for right now and you'll be fine till you can get another one.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey paul. On the 21rs the drains are near the front, but look at them and see if a two liter bottle cap or a gatorade cap. maybe you can find a cap off something to put on there. I have used bottle caps for bad water valves that won't seal off. Look around you'll find something.
At least no one stole your battery







Good Luck !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Maybe you could try trimming a cork to size...at least it would slow the leak down a bit


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

Katrina said:


> two caps.
> One to drain the hot and one to drain the cold.
> If you look around, you may find the cap in a drawer somewhere.
> often times the fresh water tank has one on it too.
> If you're using city water, you can take the one off the fresh tank to use for right now and you'll be fine till you can get another one.


On the 27rsds the fresh water tank has a turn valve for draining. I closed that and put a bunch of water in the tank and when I turned on the water pump the water just shot out the suspect hose. I would imagine that the cold water cap is missing!

The nice thing is that there is an RV dealer about 3 miles from our house so I will pull off the one that is still on there and see if they have a cap or something that we can use for the weekend.

btw: having an EVDO data card and a laptop almost makes it seem like I am at home!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

btw: having an EVDO data card and a laptop almost makes it seem like I am at home!

long live technology!!!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









If there is a Home Depot, Lowes or any hardware store for that matter near by you can also get the fittings you will need. I sheered both of my drains off last hunting season. I just got some shark bite fittings from the local hardware store in a small town and they popped right on no problem.

Take care and have fun!
Tony


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I found my drain line plugs and other assorted hardware in the factory (included) package of information and warranty.
They usually try and hide the package somewhere in your new outback. I have a 25RSS and they had hidden the package under the dinette seat next to the hot water heater.
Your package "should" be there somewhere , unless your helpful dealership decided to retain it for you.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Paul Kilgore said:


> btw:  having an EVDO data card and a laptop almost makes it seem like I am at home!


OK, I'll bite and show my ignorance....what's an EVDO data card ?? Is that another term for a wireless broadband card ? Tell me more, as I'm looking for an economical solution to having internet while traveling as most CG's don't yet offer WiFi.

Thanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you need it right now because you are camping. Unless you are dry camping, you probably do not need to water storage tank. Use the cap from the tank drain on the water line.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wolfpackers said:


> OK, I'll bite and show my ignorance....what's an EVDO data card ?? Is that another term for a wireless broadband card ? Tell me more, as I'm looking for an economical solution to having internet while traveling as most CG's don't yet offer WiFi.
> Thanks.


Evolution, Data Optimized - EVDO

This is typically a PCMCIA card that you put in your laptop that uses cellular tech to get you on the Internet. It is not WiFi. A few years ago this was expensive, but I think the price has really dropped recently. Great way to access the Internet if you can't find a WiFi signal.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK, I'll bite and show my ignorance....what's an EVDO data card ?? Is that another term for a wireless broadband card ? Tell me more, as I'm looking for an economical solution to having internet while traveling as most CG's don't yet offer WiFi.
> Thanks.


Evolution, Data Optimized - EVDO

This is typically a PCMCIA card that you put in your laptop that uses cellular tech to get you on the Internet. It is not WiFi. A few years ago this was expensive, but I think the price has really dropped recently. Great way to access the Internet if you can't find a WiFi signal.
[/quote]

Not that it matters to me but I thought it was funny that you explained what EVDO is but use PCMCIA to do it. What the heck is PCMCIA









Truthfully even explaining the letters will not help this puter illiterate much









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, I'll bite and show my ignorance....what's an EVDO data card ?? Is that another term for a wireless broadband card ? Tell me more, as I'm looking for an economical solution to having internet while traveling as most CG's don't yet offer WiFi.
> Thanks.


Evolution, Data Optimized - EVDO

This is typically a PCMCIA card that you put in your laptop that uses cellular tech to get you on the Internet. It is not WiFi. A few years ago this was expensive, but I think the price has really dropped recently. Great way to access the Internet if you can't find a WiFi signal.
[/quote]

Not that it matters to me but I thought it was funny that you explained what EVDO is but use PCMCIA to do it. What the heck is PCMCIA









Truthfully even explaining the letters will not help this puter illiterate much









John
[/quote]

PCMCIA = "Personal Computer Memory Card International Association" or "People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Acronyms" take your pick.

It is now called PC card slot


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> OK, I'll bite and show my ignorance....what's an EVDO data card ?? Is that another term for a wireless broadband card ? Tell me more, as I'm looking for an economical solution to having internet while traveling as most CG's don't yet offer WiFi.
> Thanks.


Evolution, Data Optimized - EVDO

This is typically a PCMCIA card that you put in your laptop that uses cellular tech to get you on the Internet. It is not WiFi. A few years ago this was expensive, but I think the price has really dropped recently. Great way to access the Internet if you can't find a WiFi signal.
[/quote]

Not that it matters to me but I thought it was funny that you explained what EVDO is but use PCMCIA to do it. What the heck is PCMCIA









Truthfully even explaining the letters will not help this puter illiterate much









John
[/quote]

PCMCIA = "Personal Computer Memory Card International Association" or "People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Acronyms" take your pick.

It is now called PC card slot
[/quote]

Having a laptop with a data card is great! I actually have to submit a forecast (yes I am the pseky salesguy for a living) on Saturday evening. It is also great because you can look at the weather radar to see what the storm heading your way look like...and to book another campsite for another weekend whe you realize how great it is spending time with the family in the Outback!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Evolution, Data Optimized - EVDO
> 
> This is typically a PCMCIA card that you put in your laptop that uses cellular tech to get you on the Internet. It is not WiFi. A few years ago this was expensive, but I think the price has really dropped recently. Great way to access the Internet if you can't find a WiFi signal.


Don't mean to hijack the thread, but think the drain cap issue was resolved ??
Also want to welcome Paul to Outbackers !!

Is an EVDO card the same as the cards you purchase from cell phone companies and pay a monthly fee to use? If it is, I would consider it if you can use it in a network application when at home with desktop and laptop (drop the monthly DSL charge). Seems DW and DH always need to get online at the same time.

If it's something else, please tell me more....unless it's expensive of course.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Not that it matters to me but I thought it was funny that you explained what EVDO is but use PCMCIA to do it. What the heck is PCMCIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....the acronyms just roll off my tongue like words. Never even considered the fact people might not know what PCMCIA was.


----------

